# Please Help Worried Mommy



## Silvermoonz (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi There,

I noticed my Cockatiel's Eye is getting red. Cutie seems fine otherwise, but it seems to be getting worse. I cleaned the cage like normal last week. There has been no change in diet or environment. My other bird Baby is fine and happy as can be. Cutie still is talking and singing... but I am still very concerned! I live in a very small town. Phoned my vet and he said that he doesn't deal with birds. So if anyone could help me out with some things I can do at home. Or if there is a vet on here that could point me the right direction so that I can tell my vet. I do appreciate any help that I can get on this matter. Thank you all for your time and efforts!

Silver


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't experienced this with my birds but to me it almost looks like a sty(spelling?) 

I know dogs and cats can get them and of course humans can get them But i am not sure if birds can. 

hopefully some one more experienced comes along soon and can help you out more.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I took my bird to the Vet 'cause his eye looked funny to me. Granted he is a Lutino Whiteface and has red eyes normally but they just looked funny to me.














The vet said he was fine and probably just had irritated eyes from dry air or molting. He had just had a shower and maybe got water in his eyes. If it's from dry air or molting misting would help. I think Whiteys' eyes look a lot ickier than your birds eyes. Just keep an eye on him.​


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My 'tiel Jasper had that, and the Vet said it was an eye infection, but the eye lid was ALL red and you could see it every time he blinked..

You really need to get drops for him (that's what I was given) and it clears it up within a couple of days. If I hadn't of taken Jasper his eye would have got worse and he would have ended up with a swollen looking eye and a normal eye, plus if the eye had gotten more swollen he wouldn't have been able to open it.

His eye looked like this: 











I'm not sure where you live so I can't point you to any Vet's don't know anything you could use at home either, the drops I was given were like normal drops that people use apparently.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Recently I had to take my new baby to the vets with numerous problems, one being she had red sore/closed eyes. The vet prescribed *Fucithalmic Vet Eye Drops 3g* - it is initially prescribed for dogs, cats and rabbits but worked fine on my tiel. 

*Uses*


*Mode of action*
Fusidic acid is active against Staphylococcus aureus and, in particular, against the biotype Staphylococcus intermedius which is a common isolate from clinical cases of canine conjunctivitis.
In the cat, ocular bacterial infection is usually secondary to viral, chlamydial or mycoplasmal infection or trauma. Among the variety of bacteria found, the Staphylococcus spp. are considered to be sensitive to fusidic acid.
In the rabbit, ocular infections are associated with a variety of organisms which are sensitive to fusidic acid, the most common of which are staphylococci.
The sustained release formulation ensures prolonged retention within the conjunctival sac. Once or twice daily applications will provide inhibitory levels of fusidic acid against the sensitive organisms. Studies have shown that fusidic acid penetrates well into the cornea and anterior chamber in humans and rabbits.
Indications
Dogs: For the topical treatment of conjunctivitis associated with Staphylococcus aureus, in particular, the biotype Staphylococcus intermedius.
Cats: For the topical treatment of conjunctivitis associated with secondary staphylococcal infections.
Rabbits: For the topical treatment of conjunctivitis associated with staphylococcal infections. 

This is a _prescription only_ medication in the UK so you may have to ask the vet to prescribe it. If you are really concerned about the eye, at least you have something to suggest to your vet as a possible option if he thinks it could be conjunctivitis. There may also be a different generic name for the product depending on which country you live in, you may need to google for that info.


----------



## Silvermoonz (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Thank you for sharing with me these suggestions. Cutie hasn't gotten any worse. He seems to be constantly cleaning his feathers. This doesn't seem to bother him. We live in a really cold dry climate. So I'm wondering if hes just very dry. He sings to me, and seems normal in every aspect besides the grooming and his eye. Which only seems to come at night. During the day he looks fine. So maybe he's got a tired eye. If he gets worse I will do something, but until then I'm just going to have to keep a close eye on his health and make sure nothing gets worse. So thank you all for the support and knowledge. I really do appreciate it 
Silver


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Could it be possible that he's flicking seed or something into his eye? but then again, that can't be right if it's coming every night. If it does get worse, definitely have it looked at.


----------

